# bumps turning into open lesions.



## boxers (May 6, 2009)

Hello, 

We have an 8 month old full blooded boxer that we are having some serious problems with. He has been to the vet twice in the past 2 weeks and at this point the vet says he has never seen anything like this and has sent off cultures and biopsy to purdue university for review. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas of what may be going on since no one here does.

Rocky started acting sick on Sunday 3/26/09. He did not eat his dinner that day and had bloody looking diarhea and was vomiting everytime he took a drink. This continued on Monday and he also began having bumps along the back of his neck and back. The vet put gave him an injection of penicillin and gave him an anti-biotic to take at home. By Wed. Rocky had began eating again, was no longer vomiting, but still had diarrhea. On thursday the bumps on top of his head had became small open sores. We thought this was likely from him scratching and called the vet on Friday. The vet prescribed a form of benadryl tablets and another antibiotic since he still had diarhea (no longer bloody looking). Since that time the diarhea has cleared up but over the weekend the sores on his head and neck became significantly worse and resulted in us taking him back to the vet. That is when the sedated him to clip the hair and clean the wounds and to get the culture and biopsy. At this point the wounds are trying to scab over but he has new bumps that have appeared on down his back and legs are we are afraid that these may open on their own also. I have attached pics which are very gruesome but am hoping somone can give us some insight. The first pictures of the few sores on his head are what it looked like last week when we thought he had just scratched. The other pics are from Monday. At this point we are just waiting to hear back from Purdue and keeping him on meds. Please help if you have any ideas. Thank you

There is another dog in the house (2 year old boxer) that has no signs of being ill so it does not appear to be contageous at this point.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just want you to know how sorry I am you and your dog have to go through this. I have no advice or help with your dog's issues and I certainly hope you get some information soon.

The poor dog.. how's he doing?

Please keep us posted


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Looks like Warbles.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Marsh Muppet said:


> Looks like Warbles.


I was going to mention the same thing. Poor thing. Here's some more information for you. 

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/71500.htm


----------



## boxers (May 6, 2009)

Renoman said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just want you to know how sorry I am you and your dog have to go through this. I have no advice or help with your dog's issues and I certainly hope you get some information soon.
> 
> The poor dog.. how's he doing?
> 
> Please keep us posted


He is eating and drinking some but not normally, he seems like he is very depressed and goes in the bathroom or his crate to lie down most of the time. He is having occassional bursts of excitement when someone comes over or he will run a little outside. Vet thinks a big part of the attitude is from the benadryl though...

Can't find much online about warbles but it sounds like it is rare. I wonder if the vet would have known if thats what is was though. 

Anyone familiar with the term demodicosis? Some descriptions sound possibly similiar to what he has going on. I think the vet would have known about this condition though


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, your poor dog...I feel so bad for both of you! I've never seen anything like that before, but warbles is definitely possible. We spent awhile studying bot flies in my parasitology class and the pictures my prof showed us were similar to yours (which are heartbreaking to look at). I hope that Purdue and your vet are able to figure it out quickly and that your baby heals quickly.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

boxers said:


> He is eating and drinking some but not normally, he seems like he is very depressed and goes in the bathroom or his crate to lie down most of the time. He is having occassional bursts of excitement when someone comes over or he will run a little outside. Vet thinks a big part of the attitude is from the benadryl though...
> 
> Can't find much online about warbles but it sounds like it is rare. I wonder if the vet would have known if thats what is was though.
> 
> Anyone familiar with the term demodicosis? Some descriptions sound possibly similiar to what he has going on. I think the vet would have known about this condition though


Did you read the link I posted for you? You might want to print it and take it in to your vet. 
I do hope they find something out soon for your pooch.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

boxers said:


> Can't find much online about warbles but it sounds like it is rare. I wonder if the vet would have known if thats what is was though.
> 
> Anyone familiar with the term demodicosis? Some descriptions sound possibly similiar to what he has going on. I think the vet would have known about this condition though


Warbles are not rare. It may very well be something different (I am not a veterinarian), but by the looks of it, if it wasn't one of the first couple of things my vet looked into, I'd be looking into finding a new vet.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

boxers said:


> He is eating and drinking some but not normally, he seems like he is very depressed and goes in the bathroom or his crate to lie down most of the time. He is having occassional bursts of excitement when someone comes over or he will run a little outside. Vet thinks a big part of the attitude is from the benadryl though...
> 
> Can't find much online about warbles but it sounds like it is rare. I wonder if the vet would have known if thats what is was though.
> 
> Anyone familiar with the term demodicosis? Some descriptions sound possibly similiar to what he has going on. I think the vet would have known about this condition though


I've not heard of it, but then I've only heard of warbles once or twice and never actually seen it.

Sometimes vets don't see first hand or see very rarely a condition. One of my dogs was just diagnosed with a condition that my vet has only seen 1 other time in his 20 years of practice.

Hopefully Purdue will have the answers you need and your vet can coordinate with you on treatment. 

Poor guy, I just feel so bad for him, it looks so painful. I truly hope he feels better soon. Give him an extra cookie from me.

Please take the information BoxMeIn provided you into your vet and discuss it with him. It might help you find the answer quicker.


----------



## boxers (May 6, 2009)

I made my post before yours showed up. But yes I did read your link. It is hard to tell from that description if that could be what it is or not. I can't find any pictures anywhere. Would I have been able to see the worms? The vet never mentioned it but he has always been known as a good vet. So I don't know if it is something he ruled out or is something he is not familiar with.






Renoman said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just want you to know how sorry I am you and your dog have to go through this. I have no advice or help with your dog's issues and I certainly hope you get some information soon.
> 
> The poor dog.. how's he doing?
> 
> Please keep us posted





BoxMeIn21 said:


> Did you read the link I posted for you? You might want to print it and take it in to your vet.
> I do hope they find something out soon for your pooch.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Here is more information for you. 

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12150_12220-26354--,00.html


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

boxers said:


> I can't find any pictures anywhere. Would I have been able to see the worms?


No, you won't see the larvae until they crawl out of the skin. They live under the animal's skin and form a breathing hole. I definitely agree with the others that you should print the info from those links and show your vet. I would also stress that you do NOT pick at any of them (I doubt you are anyways) because if it does happen to be warbles, picking could cause some serious secondary infections. Definitely talk to your vet about it ASAP, though.

As for pictures, I just googled warbles in the images section and some pics came up.


----------



## boxers (May 6, 2009)

I tried google images also but never saw anything that resembles by dog. I will try to talk to the vet tomorrow. Hopefully I don't offend him suggesting that he missed something...

If his neck is covered with open wounds wouldnt that mean the larvae had already crawled out?


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Warbles are common. Doesn't look like warbles to me. The breathing pore is smaller and your vet would have seen the larva they are not small. Where are you located?


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Here's a pic of the warbles after they've left the host










Here's what they look like while incubating.

http://www.wc.adfg.state.ak.us/index.cfm?adfg=disease.skin5


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

boxers said:


> I tried google images also but never saw anything that resembles by dog. I will try to talk to the vet tomorrow. Hopefully I don't offend him suggesting that he missed something...
> 
> If his neck is covered with open wounds wouldnt that mean the larvae had already crawled out?


Ya know, I would be more concerned with finding out what was wrong with the dog than I would be about offending my vet. Just a thought...

Honestly, don't worry about the vet's feelings. You need to find out what's wrong with your boy. Taking an active role in your dog's health care is not only your right it is your responsibility. So, talk to him about the information you printed out. Chances are he won't be at all offended. 

Please let us know what happens after you talk to the vet today.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I agree with Renoman here. Most vets would not be insulted by any input from the owner. I hope you hear good news about your boxer's skin. Something that is easily treated. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

agility collie mom said:


> Doesn't look like warbles to me. The breathing pore is smaller and your vet would have seen the larva they are not small.


In the earliest stages, the bumps (especially if covered by fur) would be easy to misdiagnose. Once the larvae have dropped out, the craters look much like the pics of "boxers'" dog. As the larvae mature, you can actually see the head of the beast sticking out of the breathing hole. 










I'd agree that they are common enough that the vet would have ruled that out PDQ...unless the vet's experience was limited to urban housepets AND if (s)he had only seen the resulting craters and/or new bumps containing unhatched eggs.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Any news? 

I'm impatiently awaiting to hear any updates.... 

I hope it went well with the vet.


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh wow! I clicked on this expecting to see little raised bumps- NOT this. POOR guy, and poor you, that is really something. What did the bumps on his legs do?


----------



## vabird (Jun 5, 2007)

It looks and sounds like pemphigus to me. The biopsy will tell you.


----------



## boxers (May 6, 2009)

His bumps do not look like the ones on the squirel and vet doesn't think it is warbles. He saw rocky when he was first sick and had only small bumps then saw him again after everything was open.

Rocky does look a little better today. Neck looks like the wounds are trying to heal and have started scabbing over more. The new bumps on his back actually look a little smaller and less in number today also. He also seems a little more lively. Still no word back from Purdue. The vet is hoping to hear back by tomorrow


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

boxers said:


> His bumps do not look like the ones on the squirel and vet doesn't think it is warbles. He saw rocky when he was first sick and had only small bumps then saw him again after everything was open.
> 
> Rocky does look a little better today. Neck looks like the wounds are trying to heal and have started scabbing over more. The new bumps on his back actually look a little smaller and less in number today also. He also seems a little more lively. Still no word back from Purdue. The vet is hoping to hear back by tomorrow


I've been on pins and needles waiting to hear.  

I'm glad you talked to the vet. 

Ok, well let's hope Purdue has something by tomorrow. I'm on the edge of my seat here...............


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Ditto to that^^^! I've been thinking about you and Rocky all day. I surely hope you can get this diagnosed and be on the road to recovery soon.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

boxers said:


> His bumps do not look like the ones on the squirel and vet doesn't think it is warbles. He saw rocky when he was first sick and had only small bumps then saw him again after everything was open.
> 
> Rocky does look a little better today. Neck looks like the wounds are trying to heal and have started scabbing over more. The new bumps on his back actually look a little smaller and less in number today also. He also seems a little more lively. Still no word back from Purdue. The vet is hoping to hear back by tomorrow


Glad to hear that at least there are less and smaller in size. I too can't wait to hear the results.


----------



## boxers (May 6, 2009)

Part of me definately cant wait to hear the results but part of me is also scared that it will be bad news. I am still hoping for the best though


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

I've just come across this thread. The poor pup. I've never seen or heard of anything like it. I hope you get good news from Purdue. Keep us posted.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok, I'm anxiously awaiting any updates. Did your vet hear from Purdue yet????


----------



## boxers (May 6, 2009)

Just called the vet...still no word back from Purdue...taking longer then he had expected...and is frustrating....good news is that his wounds look better again today and seem to be trying to heal, most of the other bumps on his back are gone and a few seemed to have scabbed over without ever being "open" like his head and neck, he also seems more playful today...hoping to get good news from purdue soon though


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Very frustrating. Now it's the weekend 

I am glad to hear that Rocky is feeling better. You must be thrilled. 

Hopefully if your vet doesn't hear by Monday afternoon, he'll call them.


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

Poor Rocky!!! I really hope they are able to figure it out and that he continues to improve. Seeing those pics just breaks my heart, poor baby...


----------



## boxers (May 6, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The vet called this am. He has the culture results back but not the biopsy results yet. The culture showed staph and another type of infection which is usually more of a intestinal infection. Must have got some stool in the wound which is possible with the diarhea he was having. The antibiotics he is on are good for staph and ok but not the best for the other infection. Vet wants to leave him on what he is currently on only for now since the wounds are improving and we haven't heard about the biopsy yet. He still seems to be getting somewhat better though.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Good news. 

Fingers crossed that the biopsy has more good news for Rocky.


----------



## Bonnie Napholc (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow those pic's look gruesome Poor dog Did your vet rule out poisoning? Just a thought, do you have any bad neighbours had he been left alone outside or anything while away? I really hope your vet figures things out for you and quick I wish your dog a speedy recovery!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Any news on the biopsy yet?


----------



## boxers (May 6, 2009)

Don't think poisoning is possible. Nothing here he could have gotten that I know of. We live out in country and the dogs never leave the yard and are not really outside by themselves.

The vet called today and told me he had called purdue since he had not heard from him. They told him it would likely be a few more days.

Rocky really seems to be improving. A lot of the scabs have came off and there is pink skin with a little hair starting to grow back. Only a few small areas that aren't covered by skin or new scabs. He is essentially acting himself now as well. He is happy and running and playing which is very nice to see. 

Hopefully things continue to improve


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

aww - how sweet! I'm glad Rocky is getting better.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Great to hear that Rocky is doing better!


----------



## rebeccadrane (May 15, 2009)

xxx GET WELL SOON ROCKY! xxx i hope all the best for you and your dog. i hope he gets better soon and you find out what was wrong with him. will be thinking of you and your dog! hope he get well soon! x


----------



## boxers (May 6, 2009)

Well biopsy and all tests were back and nothing aside from the infections showed up. They are therefore unaware of what the cause was. Although the vet feels it was a combination of lowered immune system from the intestinal problem he had and an alergy. 

The good news is he is a ton better. All of the scabs have came off and he has skin covering all of the previously open areas. The hair is also starting to come back and the vet feels it will all return. He is also acting himself now. He is to be on the antibiotics x2 more weeks to make sure the staph is gone.


----------



## Dusty the Dog (May 7, 2009)

What about staph? Has anyone mentioned this?


----------

